# Whitby Abbey



## SANDRA C

Hello, I'm new to this site. My purpose for joining today is to see if any members can give me some information on a ship named the *Whitby Abbey*.
I believe she was used as a troopship or hospital ship during the First World War. I also believe she was present in or around Gallipoli but I'm unable to prove this at present.
I have trawled the internet without any luck. I thought I'd go straight to her on one of the HMAT or HMNZT sites but it was not to be. I assume she was English but only because of her name.
If anyone can help I'd be eternally grateful, I don't know where else to go!
Thanks for reading my appeal,
Sandra


----------



## ray1buck1

Sandra
The official No for the “Whitby Abbey” built 1908 was 128091

The crew agreements and ships logs are scattered some in the TNA Kew for the year 1924, BT 99/3744.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ATLN=6&Highlight=,WHITBY,ABBEY&accessmethod=0
for the years 1911, 1914, 1921 BT 99/2825, BT 99/3058, BT 99/3607
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=20&image1.y=17

others in the MUN Canada 1908 – 1934 with exceptions

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=128091
Ray
P.S.
see also http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...dSearchNumber=112059&fldInvert=0&SearchInit=6


----------



## SANDRA C

Hello Ray,

Thank you so much for your reply.
The Canadian Archives don't hold any information for 1914 - 1918 but Kew is a great place to start.
Do you know if this is the Whitby Abbey I've asked about? The photo doesn't look old enough but I'm no photographer!

Many thanks to: www.photoship.co.uk for the photograph.

Kind regards,
Sandra


----------



## ray1buck1

Sandra
The photograph is the later "Whitby Abbey" Official No 185181 built, 1954 
Ray


----------



## SANDRA C

Thank you Ray. 
Now I have no information and no photograph - back to square one!
(I have contacted the National Archives for a quote on the do***ents you advised me about).

Thanks again,
Sandra


----------



## ray1buck1

Sandra 
Not sure where you are geographically placed , I would suggest that it might be more economic to visit the TNA , obtain a readers card and view the files / do***ents , you are allowed to photograph free the log / crew lists or photocopy at a price, once you have the readers ticket you can order the files you require in advance to save time once there 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/visit/readers-ticket.htm

Ray


----------



## SANDRA C

Thanks Ray but I'm in Liverpool. Not sure how much do***ents cost but I'm hoping they're cheaper than a day off work, a return train ticket to London, etc!
How I miss living in London!!!
Thanks again for your help,
Sandra


----------



## sam2182sw

have a look in photoship.com sam2182sw


----------



## JoyceW

Hello Sandra, could this be the vessel you're looking for?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/156619/title/ss-whitby-abbey/cat/510

There is a Whitby Castle recorded at Gallipoli as a 'hired screw' Minesweeper, and is referred to in this site:

http://www.dublin-fusiliers.com/battaliions/1-batt/campaigns/1915-gallipoli.html

as being a Brigade HQ. (See the paragraph below the second map.)

The same vessel is recorded as having been in collision on 18 August 1915 with a fleet messenger and store carrier, PS Barry here:

http://www.naval-history.net/WW1Battle1503Dardanelles1.htm

You need to scroll about three-quarters of the way down the page. I cannot confirm if the vessel in the above photo is the same one, however. Hope this helps.

Joyce


----------



## JoyceW

Just been re-reading my 31 Oct post above and realised that I had had a senior moment and typed Whitby CASTLE instead of Whitby ABBEY as the vessel present at Gallipoli. Sorry if that confused, but it definitely was Whitby Abbey.


----------



## SANDRA C

Many, many thanks to Ray, Joyce and Sam. 
I now have a photograph and some definite information that she was at Gallipoli.

I really do appreciate all the help members have given me, what a great site this is!

Kindest regards,
Sandra


----------

